# Normal reaction



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

Is it normal to have spasms during a colonscopy? It isn't normal to have something go up that way and poking around, so isn't a spasm a normal reaction?What I'm trying to figure out is if you have spasms during the colonoscopy, does that mean you have IBS?


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I've never had a colonoscopy, but I've read many posts from people who had spasms show up during the tests. I think spasms are a good sign of IBS. But not the only deciding factor. The only way to say for sure it's just IBS is to rule everything else out.Jennifer


----------

